# My First Mod



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Back in 2013 this was the first modification that I ever attempted. It's a Barnett Strike 9 that I tried to improve with a denim micarta wrap. It was a very easy mod. I just cut some old jeans into short strips. While my wife soaked the strips in two part epoxy and handed them to me I wrapped the strips until I felt the handle was large enough. When the epoxy hardened I tried to carve some finger grooves. The epoxy was the kind that comes in a double syringe. It took three of the double syringes. As you can see it has yellowed over time. Later I added a lanyard loop. I actually shot this as my main shooter in a couple of tournaments. I still shoot it quite a bit.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

That came out tired sharp. Thanks for the pics, and ideas,


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Awwwww......good mod!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey now....that’s actually pretty awesome!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ah ha! A denim-micarta mummy wrap!

So that's the one that got your modification ball rolling.

It was a good start, bud!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Lookin' Good GG!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

That's a pretty great idea! Nice looking mod, very comfortable looking shape.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a ingenious thing to do, very clever


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I love those colours, great work!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I love epoxy more now. That looks amazing


----------

